# Just been given a GT Avalanche 3.0 - are they any good



## SoulOnIce (26 Jun 2010)

Someone I know if upgrading his MTB for a full sus job and has given me his old GT Avalanche 3.0 - which is in decent enough nick.

My question is - is this bike any good? 

I don't do that much off road riding and always hire a bike when I do, so it'd be nice to know if this bike is up to my plans for next week.

I am going away next week to do some biking in Swaledale in the Yorkshire Dales next week. 

I will will be riding on fire roads, dirt tracks and a few bits with of rocky bits. There will be no bonkers technical stuff or speedy down hilling cos I'm a newbie. I did the same terrain last year on a Trek 6300. 

The Trek was more than adequate for the riding we did. I know the GT is not the same quality as the Trek but is the GT up to a couple of day long rides?


----------



## Steve Austin (26 Jun 2010)

The Gt is a nice enough bike to do what you want it to. Also its the same frame as on the 1.0 version that retails about £700 so its worth upgrading at some point with some better parts, when needed.
Its not really about the bike, its about the rider 

I would be very happy with an avalanche for free!!


----------



## numbnuts (26 Jun 2010)

any freebe is good


----------



## RedBike (26 Jun 2010)

The GT Avalanche is a classic MTB. Its been around in one form or another for years. 

Is it any good? - Yes, its a great frame thats worth upgrading / spending some money on.


----------



## gaz (26 Jun 2010)

I've got an avalanche in my basement. A lovely bike. I just need to replace the broken dropout so i can get back out on it


----------



## battered (27 Jun 2010)

SoulOnIce said:


> Someone I know has given me his old GT Avalanche 3.0 - which is in decent enough nick.
> 
> My question is - is this bike any good?



No, it's rubbish. Give it to me instead.


----------



## yello (27 Jun 2010)

I seem to recall it was given accolades/a gong of some kind by one or other of the MTB mags, but that's going back a few years now. Best in class??? Some such anyway.

Certainly not to be sniffed at as a freebie!


----------



## Alembicbassman (28 Jun 2010)

My last GT bike was Tange Cro-Mo and made in USA, don't think they are made there any more. Wished I'd kept it, tough as old boots.

Still OK though.


----------



## zac 64 (29 Jun 2010)

have recently bought a gt avalanche 3.0 and love it! Best bike in this price range IMO(£460 with hydro disks). just put 1.75 semi slicks on it as i use it mainly on road/light trails.But will put knobblies back on when the going gets wetter!


----------



## homercles (1 Jul 2010)

I own a 2007 GT avalanche 1.0 and have done thousands of miles on it mostly on trails and bridleways and I have hardly had to do any maintenance on it although the bottom bracket is about to give up. I have always owned GT bikes because the triple triangle frames give a nice ride and can easily cope with my heavy frame giving them plenty of punishment. I think the only difference for the 3.0 is the components will be of a lower spec but you can easily upgrade them. A good bike, especially if you get it for nothing!


----------



## PanicStrickenToo (7 Jul 2010)

I've got a 2009 Avalanche 3.0 disk. I really like the bike. probably a bit heavier than some, but it always seems to go where I point it. The only thing I'd say to change right away are the forks. I changed these recently and the difference is really noticable.
If I had to buy mine again I would.
I think you would be greedy if you demanded for for free.


----------

